
You can now practice firing someone in virtual reality - fortran77
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614102/you-can-now-practice-firing-someone-in-virtual-reality/
======
neumann
[https://www.talespin.company/virtual-
human/](https://www.talespin.company/virtual-human/)

The amount of bullshit corporate jargon and jarring video of a bunch of 20
year olds with headsets practicing firing an old CGI employee while a chirpy
upbeat voice talking about how the products 'offers a unique opportunity to
measure performance' and 'setting a new standard in employee metrics' makes me
think it is an onion video of a dystopian future that I desperately want to
burn down.

------
bazooka_penguin
Are there any vr programs to practice getting dumpstered in interviews?

------
olivermarks
I'd like to actually experience using this but first impressions are that it
is disassociating managers and helping them depersonalize their human
livestock, I mean staff.

I've had to fire people and there were usually very specific reasons around
politics and performance. I'm assuming this 'tool' will be good for hiring
expansion and firing 'reductions in force' type firms who place people a
distant second to profits

